# Children's Holiday Performances



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

Did a parent or teacher ever make you participate in some public Christmas-related performance like singing, playing an instrument or reciting a poem?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Make me? No but I did a lot of Christmas performances voluntarily and still do. The other day I put on a performance ( saxophone & singing ) for the nursing home my parents are at. There were a couple of hundred people.

We also used to put on  a Christmas concert each year which we volunteered for.

In public school I volunteered to sing. After a certain age,  there weren’t many people who could ‘make’ me do anything and since I left home @ 16, I had far more freedom and independence than most people ever had.

Participating in public performances was a voluntary act as far as I remembered.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)

When I was a kid we didn't really question it and neither did our parents we just did what we were told.

I remember a few school recitals and a few church pageants but that was about it unless you count performing I'm a little teapot for my grandmother and her friends.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes school recitals. I was in the operetta Tom Sawyer and did a few ballet recitals and one tap dance one. My paternal grandmother came to see my first dance recital ( when she visit Canada the only time ) but liked the other performances better.  Lol


----------



## Pecos (Dec 25, 2019)

In South Korea, my command helped sponsor a small Catholic orphanage. My sailors and marines could get pretty sad around Christmas time, but if I could get them involved with the annual orphanage Christmas party everything just seemed so much better.

We would go out there with an individual gift for all 95 children. Spend the morning making repairs to their facility, have a hot dog cookout, and then have a party in the main hall. The children would put on a wonderful dance and singing show and then open their presents.

If I could get my young men and women out there one time, they were hooked. And somehow, Christmas was real!! 

My wife and I agree that these moments were among the very best that we had during our 2 1/2 years there.


----------

